# Tuf 3 List



## Marvin (Mar 23, 2006)

There may be some typos
205lbs
Kristian Rotharmel
Matt Hamill 
Michael Bisping
Tait Fletcher
Josh Haynes
Noah Inhafer
Jesse Forbes
Mike Nichols

185lbs
Kalib Starnes
Danny ?
Solomon Hutcherson
Ross Pointon
Ed Herman
Rory Singer
Mike Stine
Kendall Groves


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 23, 2006)

good info, thanks 

I recognize Rory Singer as being one of Forest Griffin's coaches, not much else though


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this season. Hopefully we will have some serious fighters, unlike last season.

7sm


----------



## Marvin (Mar 23, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I recognize Rory Singer as being one of Forest Griffin's coaches, not much else though


 
Yeah, Second player from the home team! Go Hardcore Gym/SBGi!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 23, 2006)

I have heard of Ed Herman, the team Quest guy, because he has a loss to a local UFC fighters - Joe Doerksen.

Can't wait until the new season starts.  Does anyone know if it is true they are going back to two round fights again this season?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 23, 2006)

That is what I undestand, I'm hoping the fighting will be better than last seasons.
Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 24, 2006)

MMA weekly has a short bio on each of them up:

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=1781&zoneid=2


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, I'm excited about the season  it should be good!

there is only one problem... I have my classes on Monday and Thursday nights. They have TUF2 on Mondays last season, and changed it. But changed it to Thursdays! argh! guess I'll be eating up a bunch of tape again this season


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this season.  I faithfully watch the 1st season, but was a bit disappointed with the 2nd.  I hope that this one is better!

Mike


----------

